# Help!



## buddysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, we are new here. My 5 month old has just come down with hot spots!!
I feel horrible (and he does too). The vet says it maybe an allergic reaction to his food...I'm wondering if it could be the dog park. Please help....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a farm dog who got hot spots on her leg. Chris Christensen Peace and Kindness spray cured them.

It's good stuff to have around.

Chris Christensen Peace and Kindness Skin Spray, 8oz: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What causes hot spots?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Usually hot spots come where there is a knot and it got damp. It could be from other things. Over the years we've had a few, mostly on outdoors dogs with a knot and it rained. We've had older dogs get them for no reason, so I wouldn't discount your vet's suggestion. I've found the best thing for hot spots is Tea Tree Oil spray that comes from Cherrybrook


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I second the Peace and Kindess- _The Best_ stuff for dogs and people.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I use the TeaTree Oil on Sissy and it works great..have not tried the Peace and Kindness spray


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Our labs and golden used to get hot spots occasionally. Our vet recommended Cruex (for jock itch), however you can't hardly find that anymore so I used the spray for athletes foot...it worked just as well.


----------



## buddysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi. Thanks all for your suggestions!! We are now using a medicated shampoo 2x a week, in the process of changing his food to a grain free variety and spray that contains tea tree oil!! I'm happy to report that his hot spots seem to be fading


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great to hear!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

buddysmom said:


> Hi. Thanks all for your suggestions!! We are now using a medicated shampoo 2x a week, in the process of changing his food to a grain free variety and spray that contains tea tree oil!! I'm happy to report that his hot spots seem to be fading


Yay


----------

